# iCasualties.org: Operation Enduring Freedom



## 57Chevy (19 Jun 2010)

I came by iCasualties site today. I thought it would be of interest to the forum members.
It has a daily short news corner and lots of statistics about Afghanistan by country etc. etc.
I added it to my favorites.
 Check it out: http://www.icasualties.org/OEF/Index.aspx


----------

